# Text Messaging missing after upload 2020.24.6.4



## Papyrus (Jul 17, 2019)

Text messaging missing on the Tesla M3 screen after the upload . Try with soft reset but it's the same . Same Story for the Audio command for reading mex .


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It happens to me somewhat frequently these last few updates. Tap on the bluetooth icon on the top right of your Model 3 screen and you'll see "Sync Messages" toggled itself back off.


----------

